# Gaming-PC für den &quot;normalen Spieler&quot;  Bitte um Hilfe:)



## Sedikas (7. November 2015)

*Gaming-PC für den "normalen Spieler"  Bitte um Hilfe*

Schönen Guten Abend! 

Ich brauche unbedingt einen neuen Gaming-PC. Ich muss nicht jeden aktuellen Titel auf ultra spielen, aber mein aktuelles System ist uralt. Ich hatte gehofft, nicht soviel Geld ausgeben zu müssen, weil es sich bei mir auch nicht wirklich lohnen würde ~1000€ zu investieren. Ich habe leider auch nicht viel Ahnung von der ganzen Hardware, und wie was zusammen passt. 
Ich würde ungern über 500 € zahlen, habe aber glaube ich etwas ganz gutes zusammen gestellt. Bitte helft mir, Danke! 


Prozessor:Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX179€Mainboard:Keine Ahnung, sorry. (Aktuell: ASRock N68C-GS FX)------Speicher:G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit40€Gehäuse:Brauche ich eins? Habe aktuell ein ganz normales ------Festplatte:Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB50€Grafikkarte:2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 950 Windforce Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)166€Netzteil:450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular53€SUMME:488€

Nun fehlen leider noch das Mainboard, und eventuell ein neues Gehäuse. 
Ich muss auf keinen Fall >500€ ausgeben, und würde es auch ungern tun. Allerdings zahle ich lieber 30€ mehr, wenn ich dann ein besseres System habe.
Vielleicht findet ihr dazu ja noch ein passendes Mainboard und die Komponenten passen alle zusammen (ich habe 0 Ahnung sorry). Wenn es dann knapp über 500€ liegt - so what.

Jegliche Anregungen, egal ob Tauschvorschläge oder Verbesserungsvorschläge, stimmen mich sehr glücklich!

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2015)

Beim Mainboard hängt es davon ab, ob du ein Gehäuse für ATX oder nur mATX-Boards hast. Aber auch bei mATX: das passt dann für beide Gehäusearten, so dass du an sich einfach ein günstiges mATX-Board nehmen kannst. Das hier wäre das billigste Board, was trotzdem alles nötige hat und auch nicht "billig" im Sinne von "schlecht" ist: ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und bei der Grafikkarte könntest du halt mit 30€ mehr eine GTX 960 mit 4GB bekommen, da hast du ca 10-15% mehr Leistung - muss also nicht unbedingt sein. Vlt sogar lieber die 500-550W-Version vom BeQuiet nehmen, damit du in 1-2 Jahren wirklich zu 100% Problemlos eine neue Grafikkarte holen kannst, ohne dass du Dir ums Netzteil Sorgen machen musst.

Und eine SSD mit 128GB für Windows wäre eine echte Wohltat für den Alltag, aber auf keinen Fall die SSD holen STATT CPU/Grafikkarte - nur wenn die SSD trotz i5 und GTX 950 noch drin wäre, würde ich eine SSD dazunehmen. Beim RAM: vielleicht lieber kein Kit, sondern 1x 8GB nehmen, damit du mal einen zweiten Riegel dazuholen kannst


----------



## Sedikas (7. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort


Prozessor:Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX179€Mainboard:ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR mATX Retail52€Speicher:*8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Single*
39€Gehäuse:kann ich dann behalten, richtig?------Festplatte:*1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s   (die?)*
44€Grafikkarte:*4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 960 4GD5T OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)*
199€Netzteil:*500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver*
57€SUMME:570€

Den Satz von dir mit der SSD habe ich nicht verstanden, sorry. Kenne mich da auch nicht aus, also verstehe den inhatlich leider nicht  . 

Aber puhh, da bin ich ja schon bei 570. So wäre es wahrscheinlich ganz gut oder? Aber kostet halt auch. Sonst habt ihr noch eine andere Zusammenstellung für weniger Geld, welche ausreichen würde? Ich brauch wirklich kein krasses Dingen. Ich spiele aktuell H1Z1, Aion und in Zukunft dann vielleicht das neue Anno 2205 o.ä.. Ich muss auch wirklich nicht alles auf höchster Grafik spielen können. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Batze (7. November 2015)

Sedikas schrieb:


> Den Satz von dir mit der SSD habe ich nicht verstanden, sorry. Kenne mich da auch nicht aus, also verstehe den inhatlich leider nicht  .



Ist gar nicht so schwer.
Eine SSD beschleunigt dein Gesamtes System beim Start von Programmen, weil die Zugriffszeit enorm kürzer ist, wenn die Programme auf der SSD liegen.

Auch Spiele werden bei Programm Start beschleunigt, das heißt, das das Spiel schneller startet.
Jetzt kommt es aber.
Das Spiel startet eventuell schneller, aber im Spiel hat eine SSD fast keinen Einfluss, außer das Spiel ist so schlecht programmiert, das andauernt von der Festplatte/SSD nachgeladen werden muss.
Daher ist eine bessere Grafik Karte immer einer SSD vorzuziehen (so meinte es Herbboy wohl auch), wenn es um die reine Spielleistung geht. Denn eines ist am wichtigsten, die Grafik Karte, nichts ist für einen Spieler wichtiger.

Also musst du nicht unbedint eine SSD haben.
Ich rate dir aber, wenn noch ein paar €uro mal übrig sind, unbedingt für das OS auf eine SSD Umzusteigen, die Unterschiede sind wirklich enorm. Das Allgemein ganze Arbeiten macht zig mal mehr Spass.
Allein Windows startet und arbeitet gefühlt 5-10 mal schneller. Jeder Browser ist sofort auf, usw., selbst dieser lahmarschige FF brauch keiner gefühlten 20 Stunden mehr bis er da ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2015)

Du kannst es auch bei der GTX 950 belassen - das Netzteil wäre dann halt dafür gedacht, dass du Dir bei ner neuen Grafikkarte wirklich GAR keine Sorgen machen musst, ob es reicht.

Eine SSD ist eine Art Festplatte, nur statt drehenden Metallscheiben, wo die Daten gespeichert werden, mit Speicherchips. Das ist dann viel schneller als eine normale Festplatte. Macht halt im Alltag bei Windows einen dicken Schub, muss aber nicht sein.

Gehäuse kannst du wohl behalten, außer es wäre so "kurz", dass die Grafikkarte nicht reinpasst ^^  was hattest du denn bisher für eine? 

Bin jetzt aber erstmal offline


----------



## Sedikas (7. November 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Hatte bis jetzt die GeForce GTX 650 Ti. 
Also kann ich das System, was ich in meinem 2. Post für 570€ aufgelistet habe so lassen, oder würdet ihr noch etwas ändern? Habe ich jetzt nicht eine SSD drin mit der "*1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s" *Und was bedeutet "OS", wie Batze es in der vorletzten Zeile geschrieben hat? 

Danke

EDIT:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221860de9f7f6ebccd3075edfe6bfd3d624c1109b4900   Wie sieht es mit diesem Warenkorb aus? Ist jetzt keine SSD dabei, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Aber was ist mit Laufwerken? Wären auch nicht schlecht oder? Und: Wie ist im Vergleich zu der GTX 960 die 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro Aktiv für 18€ mehr?

EDIT2: 

Ich brauche kein Netzteil, keinen Tower und kein Laufwerk. 

Also:
1.) https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22162e898e62c1710dbaeb561d802e77607325c32f2b3
oder:
2.) https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22119e73539a43e6925cf08e3f45ca8fff2f24005d179

es ändert sich nur die Grafikkarte. Und brauche ich bei einer von den beiden Grakas nen extra Kühler?

Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2015)

Passt alles gut zusammen. Nen extra Kühler brauchst du nicht, du solltest nur im Tower auf jeden Fall am besten 2 Lüfter haben, je einen vorne und hinten. Die R9 380 und GTX 960 sind ziemlich gleich stark, ist an sich egal, welche du nimmst.


----------



## Sedikas (10. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Passt alles gut zusammen. Nen extra Kühler brauchst du nicht, du solltest nur im Tower auf jeden Fall am besten 2 Lüfter haben, je einen vorne und hinten. Die R9 380 und GTX 960 sind ziemlich gleich stark, ist an sich egal, welche du nimmst.



https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221fcd462d479b199a1f6023631c082e6f98de4d37c2d

Das ist der aktuelle Stand. Soll ich es so bestellen?

Muss da noch ein CPU Lüfter zu?


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2015)

Sedikas schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221fcd462d479b199a1f6023631c082e6f98de4d37c2d
> 
> Das ist der aktuelle Stand. Soll ich es so bestellen?
> 
> Muss da noch ein CPU Lüfter zu?


 Die Paste ist nonsense, da beim Boxkühler eine Pastenschicht schon drunter ist. und auch wenn du einen neuen, separaten holst: da ist immer genug Paste schon dabei. Ne Tube brauchst du nur als "Bastler", wenn du öfter mal die CPU tauschst oder so. Ein sehr guter nicht zu teuer Kühler wäre der hier EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühler - Hardware,


----------



## xxheinxx (10. November 2015)

Hallo Sedikas,
also ich habe meinem Neffen erst vor kurzem einen PC zusammengebaut....folgende Teile:

60978AMD FX Series FX-4300 4x 3.80GHz52,62 €52,62 €8576679MSI 970A-G46 AMD 970 So.AM3+73,35 €73,35 €8323663Arctic Freezer 13 Tower Kühler21,30 € 21,30 €84288082x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-160040,75 €81,50 €8565828650 Watt CoolerMaster GM Series Modular66,54 €66,54 €8634410LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer11,46 €11,46 €457821000GB WD Green WD10EZRX 64MB48,01 €48,01 €Gehäuse + Lüfter50,00 €50,00 €Grafikkarte (GTX 580 oder GTX 760)100,00 €100,00 €

Gesamt habe ich ca 500 Euro ausgegeben. (bestellt habe ich bei Mindfactory; Gehäuse und Grafikkarte habe ich günstig bei Ebay erworben) 
Schau mal selbst...er kann Star Wars Battlefront (Beta) auf Mittel/Hoch spielen...Battlefield 4 auf Hoch/Ultra....im allgemeinen ist er sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung, selbst GTA5 kann ehr gut spielen

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen. Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du mich über meinem Kanal anschreiben.

VIEL ERFOLG

Gruß 
xxheinxx


----------



## Sedikas (10. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Paste ist nonsense, da beim Boxkühler eine Pastenschicht schon drunter ist. und auch wenn du einen neuen, separaten holst: da ist immer genug Paste schon dabei. Ne Tube brauchst du nur als "Bastler", wenn du öfter mal die CPU tauschst oder so. Ein sehr guter nicht zu teuer Kühler wäre der hier EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühler - Hardware,



Dankeschön, habe alles bestellt


----------



## Batze (10. November 2015)

Sedikas schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet "OS", wie Batze es in der vorletzten Zeile geschrieben hat?



OS=Operations System=Betriebs System=Windows


----------

